# Recurve Bow Strings



## Bullseye Joe

I've been shooting recurve (barebow) for about 5 months now and is looking to replace the string on my bow. I'm currently using a Cartel Fast Flight string which I'm happy with. I've done an eBay search and it seems the vast majority of strings being advertised are B50 (I presume it refer to the string material) strings with very few Fast Flight strings. What is the difference between the Fast Flight and B50 materials, which is better and why? 

I've read on the forum discussions about 8125 & 8190 string materials but can't find any recurve strings being advertised on eBay made with these materials. Would there be any real advantage going to these materials rather than Fast Flight?

Bow spec's:
SF 25" Forged Plus riser
SF 32# Carbon Plus limbs (medium)
28" draw length
Easton Carbon One 730 arrows, 90gr points, cut to 29"

While on string issues, how do I determine the number of strands and serving thread thickness to fit the Easton G-nocks (large groove) I'm using It is frustrating to buy a new string and then have to replace the center serving because it does not fit the nocks.


----------



## Thin Man

Almost any material but B50 is in the low-stretch "fast flight" category. "Fast Flight" has become a generic name for low-stretch string material, somewhat like "please hand me a Kleenex" has become generic for "tissue". 

Others here will give you great advice on string material, string count, and serving diameter. There are also string makers who sponsor this forum you can consult for an excellent match for your bow. 

Good luck.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Bullseye Joe said:


> I've been shooting recurve (barebow) for about 5 months now and is looking to replace the string on my bow. I'm currently using a Cartel Fast Flight string which I'm happy with. I've done an eBay search and it seems the vast majority of strings being advertised are B50 (I presume it refer to the string material) strings with very few Fast Flight strings. What is the difference between the Fast Flight and B50 materials, which is better and why?
> 
> I've read on the forum discussions about 8125 & 8190 string materials but can't find any recurve strings being advertised on eBay made with these materials. Would there be any real advantage going to these materials rather than Fast Flight?
> 
> Bow spec's:
> SF 25" Forged Plus riser
> SF 32# Carbon Plus limbs (medium)
> 28" draw length
> Easton Carbon One 730 arrows, 90gr points, cut to 29"
> 
> While on string issues, how do I determine the number of strands and serving thread thickness to fit the Easton G-nocks (large groove) I'm using It is frustrating to buy a new string and then have to replace the center serving because it does not fit the nocks.


For your Sebastien Flute recurve bow...

you do NOT want a B50 dacron bowstring.

This is a VERY stretchy material,
designed for wooden recurve bows
that do NOT have reinforced limb tips.

So,
you want a 8125 bowstring or possibly 8190 bowstring material,
cuz it is ZERO stretch,
and this material is VERY fast (higher arrow speed).

Work with a quality custom string maker (any of the well known AT custom string makers...AT sponsors)
and they can build you a custom bowstring to fit your Easton G-nocks (large groove).

Most of the custom string makers are making COMPOUND bowstrings.

You will have to find out which ones on AT are making recurve strings.


----------



## joebehar

nuts&bolts said:


> For your Sebastien Flute recurve bow...
> 
> you do NOT want a B50 dacron bowstring.
> 
> This is a VERY stretchy material,
> designed for wooden recurve bows
> that do NOT have reinforced limb tips.
> 
> So,
> you want a 8125 bowstring or possibly 8190 bowstring material,
> cuz it is ZERO stretch,
> and this material is VERY fast (higher arrow speed).
> 
> Work with a quality custom string maker (any of the well known AT custom string makers...AT sponsors)
> and they can build you a custom bowstring to fit your Easton G-nocks (large groove).
> 
> Most of the custom string makers are making COMPOUND bowstrings.
> 
> You will have to find out which ones on AT are making recurve strings.


I'm very new to archery, but your post confuses me a bit.

From what I have been able to find Dacron B50 type material has 2.5% stretch while fastflight material has 1% stretch.


----------



## nuts&bolts

joebehar said:


> I'm very new to archery, but your post confuses me a bit.
> 
> From what I have been able to find Dacron B50 type material has 2.5% stretch while fastflight material has 1% stretch.


Dacron B50 is recommended for one piece wooden recurve bows,
or for say one piece longbows. A solid wood bow needs the bowstring
built from Dacron B50,
because Dacron B50 is VERY GENTLE to the bow...

cuz the Dacron B50 NEVER stops stretching. Dacron B50 absorbs a lot of shock, from the launch of an arrow,
cuz the Dacron B50 is an elastic, rubbery-like material. 

If you put Dacron B50, under tension say 100 lbs of stretching tension,
the Dacron B50 bowstring will PERMANENTLY stretch and grow LONGER.

If you put that same bowstring under 200 lbs of stretching tension,
the Dacron B50 bowstring will PERMANENTLY stretch even more and grow MUCH LONGER.

If you put that same bowstring under 300 lbs of stretching tension,
the Dacron B50 bowstring will PERMANENT stretch MUCH MUCH MUCH more, and grow PERMANENTLY LONGER a HUGE amount.


----------



## nuts&bolts

joebehar said:


> I'm very new to archery, but your post confuses me a bit.
> 
> From what I have been able to find Dacron B50 type material has 2.5% stretch while fastflight material has 1% stretch.


"Fast Flight" is very old terminology,
and you will see some recurve bows, advertised as FAST FLITE compatible...

which usually means, the limb tips have been reinforced, or have Phenolic limb tips on the VERY inexpensive recurve bow limbs, usually beginner recurve bows in the $100 range.


----------



## nuts&bolts

joebehar said:


> I'm very new to archery, but your post confuses me a bit.
> 
> From what I have been able to find Dacron B50 type material has 2.5% stretch while fastflight material has 1% stretch.


Sooooooooooooooo,
let's move into the modern world,
and look at currently available,
modern bowstring material,
made from Dyneema or
a blended material which is a combination of Vectran and Dyneema.

http://www.bcyfibers.com/Bowstring.php


----------



## joebehar

nuts&bolts said:


> Dacron B50 is recommended for one piece wooden recurve bows,
> or for say one piece longbows. A solid wood bow needs the bowstring
> built from Dacron B50,
> because Dacron B50 is VERY GENTLE to the bow...
> 
> cuz the Dacron B50 NEVER stops stretching. Dacron B50 absorbs a lot of shock, from the launch of an arrow,
> cuz the Dacron B50 is an elastic, rubbery-like material.
> 
> If you put Dacron B50, under tension say 100 lbs of stretching tension,
> the Dacron B50 bowstring will PERMANENTLY stretch and grow LONGER.
> 
> If you put that same bowstring under 200 lbs of stretching tension,
> the Dacron B50 bowstring will PERMANENTLY stretch even more and grow MUCH LONGER.
> 
> If you put that same bowstring under 300 lbs of stretching tension,
> the Dacron B50 bowstring will PERMANENT stretch MUCH MUCH MUCH more, and grow PERMANENTLY LONGER a HUGE amount.


I understand that, but if you are shooting a bow with a draw weight of 32# will you see any of that effect?

Put enough weight on anything and it will stretch, no?


----------



## nuts&bolts

joebehar said:


> I'm very new to archery, but your post confuses me a bit.
> 
> From what I have been able to find Dacron B50 type material has 2.5% stretch while fastflight material has 1% stretch.


So,
if we are talking a Olympic class recurve bow,
where we are talking a METAL riser
and
removable International Limb Fitting (ILF) limbs...

then,
you do NOT want to use Dacron B50 for an Olympic class recurve target bow.

8125 is a bowstring material made by BCY fibers.

8125G Bowstring
92% SK75 Dyneema®, 
8% GORE® fiber. 
Highest speed and higher durability; 
preferred by some compound shooters - particularly 3D. 

*Also the choice of Olympic style recurve shooters*. Available in all colors except Camo, Autumn and Flame.

Recommended strands: 18
Approx ft/lb waxed: 8200
Spool sizes: 1 lb, 1/4 lb, 1/8 lb 

So,
when stretching at 300 lbs of tension,
there will be a tiny amount of PERMANENT stretching,
and then the stretching STOPs.

After "pre-stretching" during construction of a recurve bowstring
or a compound bowstring...

the bowstring no longer stretches.


----------



## joebehar

nuts&bolts said:


> Sooooooooooooooo,
> let's move into the modern world,
> and look at currently available,
> modern bowstring material,
> made from Dyneema or
> a blended material which is a combination of Vectran and Dyneema.
> 
> http://www.bcyfibers.com/Bowstring.php


Not that I trust wikipaedia completely, but according to them, dyneema is similar to fast flight but actually has more stretch...

Not trying to be difficult, just trying to understand. The bowstring material manufacturers are not helpful at all with this because they use terms like "low stretch and creep" What is low?

Why won't they publish actual numbers?


----------



## nuts&bolts

joebehar said:


> I understand that, but if you are shooting a bow with a draw weight of 32# will you see any of that effect?
> 
> Put enough weight on anything and it will stretch, no?


What bow?

Wooden recurve bow with reinforced limb tips?
Then,
definitely you have a choice.

You can have YOUR bowstring constructed from Dacron B50 bowstring material,
and you will constantly have to check the brace height,
and ADD twists
to the bowstring,
to maintain the correct brace height.

OR...

you can have a quality bowstring
made for your 32 lb recurve bow...

from BCY 8125
or
from BCY 8190
or
from BCY 452X
and once you have your brace height set,
then...

as long as you remove your bowstring
and use a paper clip to tie together your end loops...

the bowstring will ABSOLUTELY not stretch,
with ANY weight rating of limbs you may use,
whether 32# limbs
or
whether 42# competition recurve limbs
or
whether 50# competition recurve limbs.

Get the better quality bowstring material....
and...

the arrow speed will INCREASE noticeably (more performance)
and
the maintenance will be MUCH less (brace height will NO longer change, each time you string the bow).


----------



## nuts&bolts

joebehar said:


> Not that I trust wikipaedia completely, but according to them, dyneema is similar to fast flight but actually has more stretch...
> 
> Not trying to be difficult, just trying to understand. The bowstring material manufacturers are not helpful at all with this because they use terms like "low stretch and creep" What is low?
> 
> Why won't they publish actual numbers?


INstead of relying on wikipedia...

you would be better off gather actual empirical data.

I presume you are shooting a recurve bow.

BCY 452X is used for compound bowstring and cable construction, where the tension loads are MUCH higher than on a recurve bow.

BCY 452X string material is routinely stretched at 350 lbs of tension, during string construction.

Fast flight is no longer available, as a commercial product.
Fast Flight PLUS is available, as a commercial product.

http://www.brownellarchery.com/products.htm

Fast Flight PLUS is not used for the construction of compound bowstrings or compound cables.

IF we are talking a RECURVE application,
then...

folks DO use BCY 8125, or D75 or Angel Dyneema.

Soooooooo,
is your current bowstring constructed from Dacron B50 or B500?

*Seems
you have never used a bowstring constructed from say BCY 8125 or BCY Trophy.*

The improvement in arrow speed, same bow, same limbs, same shooter....
is quite dramatic.


----------



## nuts&bolts

joebehar said:


> Not that I trust wikipaedia completely, but according to them, dyneema is similar to fast flight but actually has more stretch...
> 
> Not trying to be difficult, just trying to understand. The bowstring material manufacturers are not helpful at all with this because they use terms like "low stretch and creep" What is low?
> 
> Why won't they publish actual numbers?


The blends are proprietary.

Dyneema is available in multiple grades.

Company A versus Company B.
Specific blends/formulas, mixtures, "corporate secrets" are not published in websites.

Some string materials are 100% Dyneema.
Some string materials are "blends".

Some string materials are EXTREMELY temperature stable.
Some string materials are FASTER due to inherent spring-i-ness (non-permanent stretching).

Whatever is your application,
recurve or compound,
talk to ANY AT custom string maker for your needs (not all of them make recurve strings)
and they can build you whatever you need.


----------



## joebehar

I am just starting out in all this. I have an olympic style bow, Winstar II metal riser, ILF limb fittings and KAP Winstorm limbs 26#

I appreciate you taking the time to try to explain as I have read a lot of different opinions that range anywhere from "never use dacron" to "it does not make a difference and its personal choice"

I suppose I'm just going to have to experience both types and see the difference for myself..all part of the fun.


----------



## atjurhs

http://www.recurves.com/bowstrings.html

will make you a bowstring out of any material you like, and there's a brief description of each type on his website

I shoot a 10strand 8125 with minimal serving and I tie on my own nock, it's fast! and that configuration shows a difference on a chronometer against a 16strand D97 with a brass knock

hope this helps, Todd


----------



## joebehar

atjurhs said:


> http://www.recurves.com/bowstrings.html
> 
> will make you a bowstring out of any material you like, and there's a brief description of each type on his website
> 
> I shoot a 10strand 8125 with minimal serving and I tie on my own nock, it's fast! and that configuration shows a difference on a chronometer against a 16strand D97 with a brass knock
> 
> hope this helps, Todd


I've been to the site and its very informative. I'm a DIY guy, so I've been experimenting with making my own flemish strings using some B50 material that was given to me. Just as soon as I get the technique down and right I will experiment with the newer materials.

By the way, its that site that says that most any material will do just fine. I'm sure there are differences, but there seems to be an extreme shortage of quantifiable tests to help guide a newbie.

Like I said, it looks like the school of hard knocks (or is that nocks?) will be the best teacher.


----------



## DK Lieu

I've summarized the specs for string length, serving length, serving location, bundle size (for BCY 8125), and serving thread diameter for the strings I build for the UC Berkeley Team. Document can be downloaded from here: http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~archery/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Bowstring-dimensions.pdf


----------



## joebehar

DK Lieu said:


> I've summarized the specs for string length, serving length, serving location, bundle size (for BCY 8125), and serving thread diameter for the strings I build for the UC Berkeley Team. Document can be downloaded from here: http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~archery/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Bowstring-dimensions.pdf


Thank you Dennis,

I have saved the document as I am sure it will come in handy.

Have you or the university done any studies on the actual performance differences between string materials? In particular I would be interested in arrow velocity differences.


----------



## Bullseye Joe

Thanks Dennis, I've saved the document for future reference and am sure it would save me, and many others, lots of frustration in future. 



DK Lieu said:


> I've summarized the specs for string length, serving length, serving location, bundle size (for BCY 8125), and serving thread diameter for the strings I build for the UC Berkeley Team. Document can be downloaded from here: http://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~archery/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Bowstring-dimensions.pdf


----------



## Thin Man

Many studies have been done through chronographs concerning the velocity characteristic of different string materials on the same bow. You can use the "Search" function on multiple archery forums and spend a day or two reading up on the findings. 

You will also read of the feel, noise, and other factors that differ between the various string materials. 

In a nutshell: B50 material was an earlier string material for the bows of that era (say, mid-1900's or thereabouts). As chemistry marched forth, other string materials developed that had less stretching properties, and therefore delivered more energy into the arrow, resulting in a faster flight ... hence the name "Fast Flight" string. 

This type of string, due to its low-stretch nature, can stress the tips of a bow not reinforced for such material. Not good! So modern bowmakers often incorporate materials, or constructs, into their tips to facilitate the lower-stretch materials. Not all, though ... so one must do their research on a particular bow. 

Is there a great advantage to low-stretch material? Yes. Velocity, shock, feel, etc. are all affected by bow string material. Some go as far as to properly pad the loops of low-stretch strings and use them on their vintage bows that were made originally for B50 ... and they swear by it (as well as document the results with a chrono as well as subjective commentary). 

If your bow is a modern ILF type, it was made to be used with low-stretch strings. You can indeed use B50 on it with success. However, you may find more success with the low-stretch strings for any variety of reasons. 

Think this: "B50 = Old School" vs. "Low-Stretch = New School". Lots of low-stretch choices, so some of the forum members will advise you as to a good match for your bow. I use B50 on some bows and low-stretch on others. My ILF is outfitted with BCY's D97 and it is a marvelous string to shoot. I would not use B50 on this particular bow. It would work ... just not as fine as the D97. 

If you are getting into string making for your particular bow, study up and try to find one material that suits your need, for money is definitely involved. If you get into multiple bows, and perhaps one needs the B50, then you can spring for some (it's really cheap!) at that point. Or, for kicks, go ahead and get both types of string materials and do your own comparison as you learn the craft of string making. Why not? 

Good luck.


----------



## horndog

Bullseye Joe said:


> [...]Bow spec's:
> SF 25" Forged Plus riser
> SF 32# Carbon Plus limbs (medium)
> 28" draw length
> Easton Carbon One 730 arrows, 90gr points, cut to 29"
> [...]


Could this be a typo? According to my Easton shaft selector program this arrow are spinned for 23#
The Easton Carbon One arrows for 32# are 660.


----------



## TER

horndog said:


> Could this be a typo? According to my Easton shaft selector program this arrow are spinned for 23#
> The Easton Carbon One arrows for 32# are 660.


No, 730 is more likely to be right than 660. The Easton charts and selector software suggest much too stiff arrows. I suspect they were written by liability lawyers rather than engineers or experienced archers.


----------



## hayk

I had my first fast flight string replaced recently by having one custom made here in Australia. My first string = A Fast Light - lasted only 9000 or so shots - a few months, no more than three. The string I had custom made is gorgeous and made to my requirements in blue and yellow with thin blue and yellow accents on all servings.

My string is for my recurve bow: 68" Win & Win AL1 riser with medium size limbs. String specs:

BCY 8125G, 18 strands
BCY 3D end servings
Angel Majesty centre serving 0.021"

It is a work of art and is so smooth and quiet to shoot. 

Have one custom made if you love your bow, you won't regret it


----------



## Bullseye Joe

It seems a few people picked up on a thing that resulted in me speding many, many... hours to try and tune my bow by merely quoting my bow/arrow spec's, namely arrow spine. Herewith an extracts from a PM to Nuts&Bolts (great guy) who contacted me about same.

_You're right, when I bought the bow I purchased it with 36# limbs and Easton Carbon One 660 arrows. I quickly realised that the 36# was a bit too much for me to start off with and purchased 32# limbs. Bareshaft tuning indicated that my shafts were too stiff, which was to be expected after stepping down to 32#. I then ran my spec's (target, carbon, recurve, 30-35#, 29") through the Easton arrow shaft selector (http://www.eastonarchery.com/store/shaft_selector) which told me that I needed 660 spine arrows, which I had, and spend many, many..... hours trying to tune the bow with the 660 shaft without success. I then purchased 730 shafts and even with them I couldn't get it tuned until I found a tuning guide (http://www.sca.archerywa.com.au/pdf/...w Tuning.pdf) which helped me a lot. Some of the previous tuning guides I followed placed a lot of emphasis on plunger adjustment etc. in the tuning process and I nearly adjusted my plunger to death. See my post on the following threads regarding the lessons I learned through the process. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...post1066069907
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...post1066150292

We do not have a club shooting recurves where I can go for advice, only a bowhunting club where everybody is shooting compounds, and for me it is all trial and error. With the innitial tuning I never tried to adjust the draw weight on my recurve as I didn't think it was a poundage issue as the 730 arrows were of weaker spine than what the Easton shaft selector suggested. In following the tuning guide mentioned above I increased my poundage and eventually got the 730's to tune at about 33.5# (bare/fletched shafts impacting same at 20m). I never thought the 1.5# extra would make that much difference but it did. I still don't know how the Easton charts can suggest 660 shafts but I guess it has to do with the 90gr point weight I'm using. I don't know why the Easton shaft selector does not take point weight into consideration as I believe it is a key spec, together with other inputs into the shaft selector calculator, in determining suitable arrow spine._ 



TER said:


> No, 730 is more likely to be right than 660. The Easton charts and selector software suggest much too stiff arrows. I suspect they were written by liability lawyers rather than engineers or experienced archers.


----------



## Viper1

Joe - 

You are really over thinking this stuff and making it more confusing than it has to be. 

Definitions:
Stretch = recoverable elongation (think of stretching a rubber band and letting it snap back)
Creep = unrecoverable elongation (the string gets longer and stays that way. 
Shock = when the string stops the forward motion of the limbs.

String "speed" is a function of total string weight and stretch on shock (springiness), that's it. 

Dacron (B-50, B-500 etc) will have greater initial creep than most of the newer materials, but will stabilize after a days shooting. It also have greater stretch on shock. Given the stress of modern ILF limbs and rigid risers, while Dacron will work, there will be more vibration on shock than with lower stretch materials. While the difference may not be much on paper, it's something that will be readily noticeable to the shooter.

Any of the newer "low-stretch" materials will be fine and everyone has their favorites. Willing to bet that most people couldn't notice or exploit the differences between any two. 

I use a standard recipe, D97, 14 strands with around a 0.020" serving and small groove "G" nocks for all bows between 20 and 45 pounds.. 
Why you ask? Because it's cheap and it works!

Viper1 out.


----------



## Zbone

Seems string material technology never ends...8^)


----------



## >--gt-->

The real irony of this thread is that the Korean shooter pictured above actually used Fast Flight at that event...


----------



## limbwalker

George, isn't it true that most Koreans STILL use Fast Flight strings? (a.k.a., if it ain't broke, don't fix it!).


----------



## julle

The original old fast flight or fast flight plus? 
I'm surprised no one ever recommends fast flight plus on these forums. It's almost half the price and surely most people wouldn't notice a negative difference in performance.


----------



## joebehar

Viper1 said:


> Joe -
> 
> You are really over thinking this stuff and making it more confusing than it has to be.
> 
> Definitions:
> Stretch = recoverable elongation (think of stretching a rubber band and letting it snap back)
> Creep = unrecoverable elongation (the string gets longer and stays that way.
> Shock = when the string stops the forward motion of the limbs.
> 
> String "speed" is a function of total string weight and stretch on shock (springiness), that's it.
> 
> Dacron (B-50, B-500 etc) will have greater initial creep than most of the newer materials, but will stabilize after a days shooting. It also have greater stretch on shock. Given the stress of modern ILF limbs and rigid risers, while Dacron will work, there will be more vibration on shock than with lower stretch materials. While the difference may not be much on paper, it's something that will be readily noticeable to the shooter.
> 
> Any of the newer "low-stretch" materials will be fine and everyone has their favorites. Willing to bet that most people couldn't notice or exploit the differences between any two.
> 
> I use a standard recipe, D97, 14 strands with around a 0.020" serving and small groove "G" nocks for all bows between 20 and 45 pounds..
> Why you ask? Because it's cheap and it works!
> 
> Viper1 out.


Thank you for probably the best explanation I've gotten on strings. It is now clear. I think I'm going to start off with the dacron and probably chew through a few strings because of learning how to make them,experimenting and learning how to adjust my nocks and nocking point. I'll look up D97 or fast flight plus when I'm ready and stick with that.


----------



## grantmac

If you shoot where it's warm B50 will have you tearing your hair out. It does not have good tempurature stability. Even if the BH doesn't change much the tuning can really wander.

You can get 8125 or FF+ for maybe 50% more than B50 and its worth it. Serving is what gets expensive anyways unless you use No4 nylon which really isn't that bad.

-Grant


----------



## Thin Man

I had Fast Flight Plus on two new bows and did not like the tactile feel of it. Shot fine, but I switched out to D97 and enjoy the "touch" of the bows better now. FF+ has a "plasticky" feel to it, whereas the D97 feels "softer" ... kind of like the difference between a cheap golf ball and a pro-model. Cheaper balls feel "hard" on the stroke, better balls have a "soft" feel. This feel is a material/blend difference between the two strings. 

That's why I did not mention FF+. Some folks (my bowyer included) swear by it! But as my bowyer is no longer shooting my bow, I took the liberty on the switch.


----------



## Bullseye Joe

Thanks to all who contributed and clarified the sometimes confusing information out there. It is always good to receive advice from Nuts&Bolts, Viper1, Limbwalker and all the other 'old hands' out there.


----------



## Wingman27

*Easton Charts Recommend too Stiff*



TER said:


> No, 730 is more likely to be right than 660. The Easton charts and selector software suggest much too stiff arrows. I suspect they were written by liability lawyers rather than engineers or experienced archers.


I agree that Easton charts suggest too stiff an arrow. I shoot an Olympic Recurve medium 34# limbs (35# Fingers).... the chart suggested Carbon One 730's. I bought and built those arrows.....way to stiff. At 5 meters a bare shaft was making a 6" tear to the right in a paper test using the "tuning for tens" test method. In actuality I ended up with 900's (2 groups weaker) that fly perfectly at full length (didn't cut these) ...they might need a little fine tuning on the plunger, but at 18M the Vaned arrows are hitting the target with the bare shafts. I will admit I had cut the 730's to 27.5 from the base of the nock groove, but Easton swore up and down that arrow was the perfect choice. What the chart fails to mention and apparently tech support as well, according to my proshop, is that "recurve" as referenced on the chart, is not the same as Olympic Recurve with stabilizer and sight. If you shoot Olympic recurve you have to go weaker by 2 groups on the charts. Not sure where they got this info but they were adamant that this is documented information that proshops are privy too just not shared on the charts...go figure!


----------



## julle

Wingman27 said:


> If you shoot Olympic recurve you have to go weaker by 2 groups on the charts. Not sure where they got this info but they were adamant that this is documented information that proshops are privy too just not shared on the charts...go figure!


Tell me, what kind of scores do you shoot to justify making this kind of statement? 
Throwing statements like this on the internet is not making it easier for archers to choose the right arrow.


----------

